# cloudy tank new fillter?



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

We setup a 55 about two months ago and it was nice and clear for a month or two then with in a couple days it got very cloudy. I have added carbon to the aqueron hob filter that came with the tank. I have also added live bacteria all the water test are perfect other then hardness and ph is a little low. Those have always been a battle here. I have had reef tanks for about 13 years and decided to do something a little easier and cheaper. There is about 20 fish in there and a albino frog. I am going to upgrade the filtration on it not sure what route i am going to go. I have always had sumps but not sure that is realy needed. I am looking to go to a 125g soon. I have already up graded the lights to diy led setup. Looks great but with the clody water it just makes it that much more noticeable








.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

There is no visable particals in the water those are bubbles.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Have you added a large group of fish recently? Changed out your bio media? I recently went through a similar scenario. It turned out to be a bacterial bloom. There doesn't seem to be any algae in your tank, or a green hue, so that would rule out an algae bloom.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

May not be enough mechanical filtration. You only have one HOB filter? What is the GPH of the filter?

Could be a bacteria or algae bloom. I would lean more towards algae with the new LED light setup but what color is the water? Is it more white or have any green to it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It would be extremely helpful to know the exact water test results for your tank rather than saying they are perfect.

Your tank is still relatively new so it could well be a bacteria bloom.

Could you also post the species of fish you have and the approximate sizes of them?


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think it is a algae bloom it was cloudy 2 weeks before adding the leds. The filter is a Aqueous 90 they are 400gph i know that is not sufficient and i am trying to decide what route to go. I don't think it is anything that is going to be mechanically filtered out. It doesn't really have any biological filtration. As far as the fish i have assorted chiclids a electric blue some green sevrems peacocks jewels bumble bees really don't know all the names. I generally buy 2-3 at a time. I haven't added any in a while.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

I forgot the water test are as follows nitrate 20ppm nitrite 0ppm hardness 10ppm alkalinity 100ppm ph 7.8 ammonia .5ppm


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your pH is fine at 7.8 so I wouldn't change anything.

The ammonia @ 0.5ppm is probably causing some of the problem. I would recommend increasing your water changes to help reduce the ammonia until your filter can catch up. You will need to upgrade your filtration as your fish grow.

Check out the Profiles section of the forum to see descriptions and temperament of the fish you do have.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

coryjones said:


> I forgot the water test are as follows nitrate 20ppm nitrite 0ppm hardness 10ppm alkalinity 100ppm ph 7.8 ammonia .5ppm


Yep....that is probably the problem there. You need to do a large water change to get your ammonia down. I would continue to do water changes every couple days until ammonia is at 0.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

i know for a fact when i first started with my first tank many years ago it would get me mad that my water would turn out like the pictures. it was a simple solution make sure you remove all of the loose carbon by just rinsing it very well on a sink until the water turns clear. whenever you run a new filter its got a lot of carbon dust and very small particles that will cloud the water just like on your pictures. im a 100% sure thats what it is, i highly doubt its an algae bloom, if it was you would notice it for sure.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

coryjones said:


> I have added carbon to the aqueron hob filter that came with the tank. I have also added live bacteria.


Prime suspects, no pun intended. :wink:


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok will do i have got to figure out a better way to do the water changes right now the ro tops off the tank so it takes for ever to fill back up and is cold when it does. No where to keep a container currently to house extra water. Thanks for the input guys. Any idea why i would loose all three peacocks in 2 days? The where not getting beat up on or anything.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Why are you using R/O water for this cichlid tank?


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

Why not? I have it from the reef tank setup. It makes a big difference on algae. It seems to be slowly clearing up.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

coryjones said:


> Why not? I have it from the reef tank setup. It makes a big difference on algae. It seems to be slowly clearing up.


How do you get your kH up with the RO/DI stripping everything from the water?


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

Well to be honest i have had chiclids in the past and don't know a ton about them and assumed using ro water would be best. I am glad you guys brought this up it forced me to do some recherche and i think i figured out the ro is causing me all the problems i had been adding nothing to the water so i have done two water changes with tap water and it is clearing up and the fish have more color and everything . Just over night we could tell a difference with just 20 gallons. Today while at the LFS i cam across a good deal picked up a brand new 125g tank for $200. So now i am going to be starting over basically.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

coryjones said:


> Well to be honest i have had chiclids in the past and don't know a ton about them and assumed using ro water would be best. I am glad you guys brought this up it forced me to do some recherche and i think i figured out the ro is causing me all the problems i had been adding nothing to the water so i have done two water changes with tap water and it is clearing up and the fish have more color and everything . Just over night we could tell a difference with just 20 gallons. Today while at the LFS i cam across a good deal picked up a brand new 125g tank for $200. So now i am going to be starting over basically.


Research is your best friend in this hobby. The more you learn the easier it gets.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

I could tell ya about anything about a reef tank and what i thought would apply here doesn't and what i thought wouldn't does lol.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

coryjones said:


> I could tell ya about anything about a reef tank and what i thought would apply here doesn't and what i thought wouldn't does lol.


Love reef tanks. Have had large ones in the past with SPS corals, calcium reactor, etc....I was going broke.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

That is why i am here i had a tank going for about 3 years and it crashed due to a calcium reactor solenoid failure lost about $1,500 worth


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

coryjones said:


> That is why i am here i had a tank going for about 3 years and it crashed due to a calcium reactor solenoid failure lost about $1,500 worth


Ewwww....hate to hear that.


----------

